# radeon 9700 opengl question

## samsdb0

ok so i finally got my 9700 working.

i am using 3.2.5 drivers, and i can boot into fluxbox now.

however, when i check glxinfo, it tells me that my opengl vendor string is the mesa project.....when it should be ATI.

i am also only getting about 360 fps in glxgears...which sucks.

i followed the installation instructions perfectly, and yes, i did opengl-update ati

what could possibly be wrong?

----------

## Wedge_

Make sure you have the fglrx module loaded.

----------

## samsdb0

it loads, no problem there....

----------

## Wedge_

Post your XFree logfile (/var/log/XFree86.0.log)

----------

## samsdb0

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-gss i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 23 October 2003

Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 24 13:32:16 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) | |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) | |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11$

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 8086,2578 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,257b card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 8086,425a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 8086,425a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 8086,425a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 8086,425a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 8086,425a rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 8086,425a rev 02 class 01,01,8a hd(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e44 card 1002,2f72 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e64 card 1002,2f73 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,1019 card 8086,3025 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

[0] -1 0 0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

[0] -1 0 0xff800000 - 0xff8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

[0] -1 0 0xd6b00000 - 0xf6afffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

[0] -1 0 0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

[1] -1 0 0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

[2] -1 0 0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

[0] -1 0 0xff900000 - 0xff9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0206 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

[0] -1 0 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

[1] -1 0 0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

[2] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xff8f0000/16, I/O @ 0xa800/8, BIOS @ 0xff8c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xff8e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[3] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[4] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[5] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[6] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[7] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[8] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[9] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[10] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[11] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[12] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[1] -1 0 0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

[2] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xff8f0000/16, I/O @ 0xa800/8, BIOS @ 0xff8c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xff8e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[3] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[4] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[5] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[6] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[7] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[8] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[9] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[10] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[11] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[12] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[13] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

[0] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[3] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[4] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[5] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[6] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[7] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[8] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[9] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[10] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[11] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[12] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[13] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

[0] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[1] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[3] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[4] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[5] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[6] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[7] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[8] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[9] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[10] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[11] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[12] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[13] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[8] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[9] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[10] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[11] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[13] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[18] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[8] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[9] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[10] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[11] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[13] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[18] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[8] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[9] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[10] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[11] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[13] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[14] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[15] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[18] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x08223528

(II) resource ranges after probing:

[0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[8] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[9] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[10] -1 0 0xff8c0000 - 0xff8dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

[11] -1 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[13] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

[14] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

[15] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

[16] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[17] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[18] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[25] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[26] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[27] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

[28] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

[29] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "6"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e44)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x2f72)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xff8f0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xff8c0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) fglrx(0): All-In-Wonder card detected

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

[13] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

r 00

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

Monitor -- CRT

Connector -- DVI-I

DAC Type -- Primary

TMDS Type -- Internal

DDC Type -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

Monitor -- NONE

Connector -- None

DAC Type -- Unknown

TMDS Type -- NONE

DDC Type -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Primary head ----------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: VSC Model: 2007 Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2002 Week: 23

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input, Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync: Separate Composite SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38 vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.346 greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.602

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.130 whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280 vsize 1024 refresh: 60 vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280 vsize 1024 refresh: 75 vid: 36737

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152 vsize 864 refresh: 75 vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1024 vsize 768 refresh: 75 vid: 20321

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 832 vsize 624 refresh: 75 vid: 20297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 800 vsize 600 refresh: 75 vid: 20293

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 640 vsize 480 refresh: 75 vid: 20273

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 640 vsize 480 refresh: 60 vid: 16433

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz Image Size: 376 x 301 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280 h_sync: 1328 h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024 v_sync: 1025 v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: A0Y022310020

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: VG191

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0): PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 6 valid mode(s) found.

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024" 135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864" 108.00 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768" 78.80 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624" 57.28 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600" 50.00 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480" 31.50 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 141461979

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 141463851

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000ae9

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = YES

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC? No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

[0] 0 0 0xff8f0000 - 0xff8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[1] 0 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

[2] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

[3] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

[4] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

[5] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

[6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

[7] -1 0 0xff9e0000 - 0xff9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

[8] -1 0 0xffaffc00 - 0xffafffff (0x400) MX[B]

[9] -1 0 0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

[10] -1 0 0xff8e0000 - 0xff8effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

[11] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[14] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

[15] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

[16] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

[17] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

[18] 0 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

[19] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

[20] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

[21] -1 0 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

[22] -1 0 0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

[23] -1 0 0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[24] -1 0 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

[25] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

[26] -1 0 0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

[27] -1 0 0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

[28] -1 0 0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

[29] -1 0 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

[30] -1 0 0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

[31] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

[32] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area: 0xe8700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8959000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8959000 to 0x40013000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0): Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0): Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0): Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0): Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0): Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE: 2.4.22

(II) fglrx(0): Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS: yes

(II) fglrx(0): Build-Kernel __SMP__: yes

(II) fglrx(0): Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE: 0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff8f0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8959000 at 0x40013000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

Screen to screen bit blits

Solid filled rectangles

Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

Offscreen Pixmaps

Setting up tile and stipple cache:

32 128x128 slots

32 256x256 slots

16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

----------

## gen2newB

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LoadModule: "glx"
> 
> 

 

that looks like it could be the offending line. Also, it looks like its not properly loading the agp module. Check out the ATI Radeon thread and make sure you set it up like what it says in the thread. Hoped that helps

----------

## samsdb0

i checked the radeon thread, it didnt say to do anything with the loadmodule glx

----------

## Wedge_

The glx module is supposed to be loaded, don't worry about that. Have you got AGP support compiled into your kernel? If you do that, then you can't usually use the AGP support in the fglrx driver (when "UseInternalAGPGART" is set to "yes"). Recompile your kernel with the AGP support as modules and see if that makes any difference. Check the output from dmesg for any errors from the fglrx module. Another thing to try: once you've recompiled the kernel AGP support as modules, do "modprobe agpgart" followed by "modprobe fglrx", set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", and then see if it works.

----------

## samsdb0

i will try to do that again, but last time i had agpgart compiled as a module i got errors when i tried to modprobe it.

ill still try that and report back

----------

## samsdb0

yep, i just tried it.....

when i modprobe agpgart, i get an error saying:

init_module: No Such Device

what does that mean

----------

## Wedge_

It may mean that AGP isn't working for some reason. Check the last few lines of your dmesg output, there should be more information there. What motherboard do you have?

----------

## samsdb0

ok so i switched to the 2.6 kernel, and when i modprobe agpgart now i dont get any errors

HOWEVER

the openGL is still the mesa project   :Confused: 

i reinstalled the ATI drivers and everything....i did opengl-update ati

i checked lsmod....both agpgart and fglrx are both running

i just dont get it....what could it possibly be??

----------

## Wedge_

AGP is a little different in 2.6 kernels - you have to modprobe agpgart AND a second, motherboard-specific module. If you've got a VIA chipset board, modprobe via-agp, for Intel boards, intel-agp, for SiS boards, sis-agp, for nVidia boards, nvidia-agp etc. If you don't have both loaded, AGP won't work.

----------

## samsdb0

wedge, you are the man

i modprobed intel-agp, started x, and BOOM....opengl is now done by my card!!   :Very Happy: 

it does seem to be going a little slow though....glxgears is only running at 687 fps....ill see if i can tweak that

----------

## Wedge_

That does seem a bit slow, but at least it works now  :Very Happy:  Check that you've got MTRR support compiled into your kernel, and that the "FSAAScale" setting in XF86Config is set to "1". What's your fgl_glxgears score?

----------

## samsdb0

aha, FSAAScale was set to 6, that was definitely slowing things down

i set it to 1 and now i am getting framerates in the thousands  :Very Happy: 

thanks a lot for your help!!!

----------

## Wedge_

No problem  :Wink: 

----------

